# Any Australian Mists attending shows soon?



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm interested in getting a couple of Australian Mist kittens and would really like to go to a show and "meet one for real"  Anybody attending upcoming shows with their Mist?
Thanks


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Our original cat is an Aus Mist. They are a lovely breed. He doesn't get shown much any more as he's not the most happy cat at shows and he also already has 9 Merits so showing is a little pointless.
Where abouts are you located? Our breeder was brilliant.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

We live in Scotland but I know I will need to travel...which is fine. Can you tell me the breeder you used? I see you also have Egyptian Maus, that was another breed I was thinking about. I think our main problem is that I want to get the kitten or maybe 2 for my daughter and 17 month old granddaughter, they live with me just now my daughter has just bought a flat, my granddaughter has been brought up with my cat and 2 dogs and is great with them but most breeders don't seem to like little kittens to go to homes with a toddler so I thought maybe a couple of 6 month old might be better.
Any advice would be great 
Your cats are gorgeous...what colour is you mist?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Australian Mist Breeders

There's one in Stockport who is the closest.

Going to a show and hoping to see one is a long shot. I've certainly not seen one in Scotland.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, I have already phoned a few of the breeders but was hoping there might be a mist owner that was going to show and I could have gone to that particular one. I did speak to one breeder that was hoping to bring a mist up to a show in Perth in October but I would like to have seen one before then...I don't mind travelling.
Also the breeder in Stockport won't be having a litter til next spring...suppose this is the problem with going for such a new breed :sad:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's normally a few at TICA shows. Where are you based? have a look on tica-uk.org.uk and see if there's a show near you.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, we are just outside Edinburgh, there is a TICA show in Perth at the end of October and one of the breeders said she was hoping to go but I really wanted to try and find one sooner...


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Mia mouse said:


> We live in Scotland but I know I will need to travel...which is fine. Can you tell me the breeder you used? I see you also have Egyptian Maus, that was another breed I was thinking about. I think our main problem is that I want to get the kitten or maybe 2 for my daughter and 17 month old granddaughter, they live with me just now my daughter has just bought a flat, my granddaughter has been brought up with my cat and 2 dogs and is great with them but most breeders don't seem to like little kittens to go to homes with a toddler so I thought maybe a couple of 6 month old might be better.
> Any advice would be great
> Your cats are gorgeous...what colour is you mist?


Thank you for the compliment 
Tullie is a peach marbled and we got him from a breeder in Derby. On the way back from Edinburgh to Somerset as it happens  (I'm from Edin originally, now exiled for work)
We also have a silver spotted Mau and have recently added a smoke as well. Both boys were from the same breeder from Andover, also fab BTW 
With breeders, in my experience, if you can sit down with them either in person or on the phone and explain the type of life they will have and your circumstances then they may be happier to let you have one of their kittens. The recommendation tends to be if the kitten will be left for long periods of time ie due to work then you probably need two.
The Mists are less rambunctious than the Maus but tend to take to new things and people better. The Maus are fine but are sometimes a bit concerned by sudden change. All cats are different but Tullie is more of a reserved thinking cat who doles out affection in his own way whereas with Phroaig you get quick bursts of total love then he's off again doing his own thing. He also has a high prey drive. Both breeds are very food orientated and you do have to watch their weight.
Sorry for the super long post, anything you want to know just ask


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

We are looking at a breeder in Devon, I had another long chat with her this afternoon and she will help us get a couple of 6 month old kittens, later in the year  We will work out logistics later but I would like to go down and meet her and see her cats...are we allowed to mention breeders names? If so who did you use, I see there are a few in Derby.
Think the mists will be a good breed for my daughter and granddaughter and it seems better to get 2 if they are going to stay indoors...my daughter wants cuddly cats and mists seem to be very friendly people cats


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Mia mouse said:


> We are looking at a breeder in Devon, I had another long chat with her this afternoon and she will help us get a couple of 6 month old kittens, later in the year  We will work out logistics later but I would like to go down and meet her and see her cats...are we allowed to mention breeders names? If so who did you use, I see there are a few in Derby.
> Think the mists will be a good breed for my daughter and granddaughter and it seems better to get 2 if they are going to stay indoors...my daughter wants cuddly cats and mists seem to be very friendly people cats


That's good that you have found someone to work with you. Hopefully they are GCCF registered. 
When you get to 25 posts I'll pm you.


----------



## Mia mouse (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks...I'm sure they are GCCF, I'll keep posting and pm soon


----------

